# Looking for Classical Music on vinyl



## DavidHu (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I'm new to this forum, and I came here in hopes of finding some new music on vinyl. I recently started listening to classical music, so I'm very new to the genre. I am not looking for upbeat or happy music, it just doesn't fit my tastes lately. I did a quick search, and I found this:

I really like this piece, but it seems to be a bit difficult to find on vinyl.





I also recently discovered Satie too, which I enjoy very much:





If anyone can recommend some great music on vinyl that I should check out, I would truly appreciate it.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

There is a lot of great music on vinyl, but I don't know what you mean by 'new'; Satie ain't, Gorecki's 3rd really ain't either, though his popularity postdates the ascendency of the CD. Used LPs are 'cheap&easy'.

So elucidate please.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I just checked, Amazon sells new classical music vinyl LPs. I know where to browse and buy in a physical brick and mortar shop in my own town, so you might have one nearby you. But your post doesn't really specify if you're asking what to buy or where to buy.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree with Ukko. In my opinion there´s no need to stick to brand new LPs, but one of the companies that manufacture them is Testament records http://www.testament.co.uk/shop/catalog/lp.aspx, some of their reissues are mono however.

If you don´t live near a big city with a good second-hand LP shop, ebay is also one of the places to find offers.

Some you´ll probably like:

*Arvo Pärt*: Tabula Rasa concerto etc. / ECM label, with Gidon Kremer http://www.discogs.com/Arvo-Pärt-Tabula-Rasa/master/68271

*Chopin*: 26 preludes etc. / Argerich / DG label http://www.discogs.com/Frédéric-Cho...-Barcarolle-Polonaise-Scherzo/release/2949513

*Chopin*´s 21 nocturnes played by Arrau, on 2 philips LPs, one of which is http://www.discogs.com/Claudio-Arrau-Chopin-Chopin-Nocturnes-1-11/release/4161731

*Ralph Vaughan-Williams*: Tallis Fantasia for strings etc. / Boughton / nimbus label http://www.discogs.com/search/?q=tallis+boughton+nimbus

Concerning the *Gorecki* you mention, the release by Woytowicz and Kamirski on the Koch-Schwann label is one of the best http://www.discogs.com/Henryk-Mikol...rlin-Sinfonie-Nr3-Sinfonie-De/release/2718853


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have the name and address of a music shop in the US that has 60,000 LP's. They lean classical.

PM me if you want the name, address and phone number.


----------



## Masada (Feb 9, 2014)

BooBoo Records in San Luis Obispo, CA and Amoeba Records in both San Francisco and Berkeley, CA are great resources, though there are many others. 

Funny I should be recommending places to purchase vinyl when I'm currently debating which turntable to add to my system: the $175 U-Turn Audio basic or the $300 more, Rega RP-1. Talk Classical crew, please advise! 

Then, do I go with Belari's tube phono preamp or the NAD PP2i...? 

Choices, choices...


----------



## DavidHu (Feb 9, 2014)

Ukko said:


> There is a lot of great music on vinyl, but I don't know what you mean by 'new'; Satie ain't, Gorecki's 3rd really ain't either, though his popularity postdates the ascendency of the CD. Used LPs are 'cheap&easy'.
> 
> So elucidate please.


My apologies. I worded that a bit strangely. I meant that as music that is new to me, since I am new to genre. The recommended music can be new or old, I do not mind. I am totally fine with used vinyl as well.

Thank you to everyone for all the recommendations so far.


----------



## DavidHu (Feb 9, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> I just checked, Amazon sells new classical music vinyl LPs. I know where to browse and buy in a physical brick and mortar shop in my own town, so you might have one nearby you. But your post doesn't really specify if you're asking what to buy or where to buy.


I am new to the genre, so if you can recommend what to buy, and where to buy, that would be very much appreciated. I live in Los Angeles, California. I do not mind buying record in stores or online (US website preferred for shipping).


----------



## nikolas (Mar 23, 2012)

David:

Why vinyl in particular? Is it a quality issue or something?

Reason I'm asking is that I launched a kickstarter project about new music to be composed, published and recorded and to be also be offered in double vinyl (too long), based on my hunch that vinyl is making a comeback, or rather that... it never left in the first place.

And then you come in with your thread...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Masada said:


> BooBoo Records in San Luis Obispo, CA and Amoeba Records in both San Francisco and Berkeley, CA are great resources, though there are many others.
> 
> Funny I should be recommending places to purchase vinyl when I'm currently debating which turntable to add to my system: the $175 U-Turn Audio basic or the $300 more, Rega RP-1. Talk Classical crew, please advise!
> 
> ...


Did you make up the names of those stores ? If not you have to ask why the owners chose such uninviting titles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2014)

moody said:


> Did you make up the names of those stores ? If not you have to ask why the owners chose such uninviting titles.


http://booboorecords.com/

http://www.amoeba.com/


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

DavidHu said:


> I am new to the genre, so if you can recommend what to buy, and where to buy, that would be very much appreciated. I live in Los Angeles, California. I do not mind buying record in stores or online (US website preferred for shipping).


Amoeba Records on Sunset Blvd in Hollywood.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

moody said:


> Did you make up the names of those stores ? If not you have to ask why the owners chose such uninviting titles.


I like those names. But at any rate, I judge stores by their content.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Amoeba is one of the biggest record stores in the world.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

DavidHu said:


> I am new to the genre, so if you can recommend what to buy, and where to buy, that would be very much appreciated. I live in Los Angeles, California. I do not mind buying record in stores or online (US website preferred for shipping).


I also live in LA, and the Amoeba recommendation is a great one. I shop there often for classical and other forms of music. Their vinyl classical section is very large.

Another great choice is The Record Collector on Melrose near Fairfax. The owner is a a bit of a curmudgeon, but very knowledgeable. He gets a little bit of a premium for his records, but his selection is great. Vinyl from floor to ceiling. His filing system is a mystery, but he or his assistant can find anything.

http://www.therecordcollector.net/index.htm

As far as new reissues, it's impossible to beat the Audiophile Productions reissues of the famous RCA 'Shaded Dog' recordings of the Chicago Symph with Fritz Reiner conducting. These are 200 gram vinyl, with all the original artwork, from the original masters.

I recently got the Scheherazade and Pictures at an Exhibition. They are truly wonders of dynamics, transparency, imaging, detail and the vinyl is dead quiet. Amoeba carries a few of these. Not cheap, but worth it.

Freak Beat records on Ventura in the Valley has a small classical selection, but their prices are very good. The same goes with Atomic Records in Burbank. Both these stores are a bit more rock oriented, but they are worth a trip from time to time.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The Pasadena City College record swap meet on the first Sunday of every month. Bring a wagon. Most classical is a buck a disk.


----------

